# What to feed? Not raw.



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello. This is my first small dog(toy poodle) in many years. When I had my last small dog I was not feeding any of my dogs a high quality dog food. Since then I have changed to feeding only high quality food. In your opinion, what is the best dry dog food for a toy poodle? He is 19 weeks old. I am finishing a bag that came with him but I do not want to keep him on that food. 

Professional Pet Foods | Products | Dogs | Dry Food | Professional Small & Medium Breed Puppy Chicken & Barley Formula

^ this would be the food for him if I stick with the brand I feed my other dogs. However, I don't see any food by them for adult small breeds. Do they make such a thing? Is this a good food for him? Also, I hear many contradictory things about when to stop feeding puppy food. What is your opinion on that?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like something with no grain. Here's the 2012 Dry Food Review conducted by the Whole Dog Journal: Whole Dog Journal's 2012 Dry Dog Food Review - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

For kibble I'd go with something on this list, preferably

Five Star Dog Foods


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with fluffyspoos ... Dog food advisor website gives a very good break down on dry foods! And it's free


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> For kibble I'd go with something on this list, preferably
> 
> Five Star Dog Foods


That link is to both four star and five star foods. The five star are the second half of the list. I think four star are great, too. I fed my pup a four star for the first year that had high quality grain and switched to a richer five star food at a year old for adults. 

I'd say any four or five star is good nutritionally. As with everything in life, get the best you can afford.

They want $20 to read that article in the Whole Dog Journal.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the food ratings are lil biased, but relatively fine to go by. If you go to the Dog Food Project they give you the tools to decide which food YOU think is best for you and your dog. Has a list of bad dog food ingredients and has a list of grain free etc as well. I think it is a better way to go.

I like Canine Caviar, addiction foods, and Fromm's 4star nutritionals is what I feed. They use human grade ingredients, have their own manufacturing plant where they make their own kibble, etc. They also have grain free if that is the way you want to go. My girls and former pups LOVE Fromm! I have a friend that feeds the honest kitchen freeze dried raw and my girls liked it fine but you have to let it soak, and doesnt look as good/ filling but didnt use it long term as I only have sample packs. I would consider feeding it long term but with Fromms.. if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ZiwPeak air dried raw- basically a NZ sourced meat jerky, no filler, NO grains or seeds


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

My pup is 5 months now, transitioning through all kinds of food, i change it every 5 pound bag to keep the variety.

Might be trying to go for Canine Caviar after the current Acana, before i was on NVI, all grain free feed.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

A lot of people prefer Grain-Free.
That list would drive anyone crazy because most are on there!
Lol!!!!
Except for obvious brands like Pedigree, etc. 

When my dog eats kibble I feed her Grain Free BB Wilderness.
It is cheap and available at Petsmart.

That way if Doggie doesn't like it or messes with its digestion you can exchange without problems.

For personal reasons stay away from brands that list several pea products, such as
pea starch, pea flour, and peas in a single bag.

Peas are very high in fiber and gives my spoo too much poop and even watery stools.

The site Dog Food Chat list a lot of dog food brands, their ingredients, and reviews.


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2012)

I realize I'm a bit late to this thread (I'm new here) but I've tried many different premium foods and the best by far is Taste of the Wild. I have three dogs (one 65lbs, 4 years old, one 35lb, 3 years old, and my 3 month old miniature poodle) and must buy food once every two weeks almost to the day. So, one week, I'll buy, for example, Bison & Venison flavor, then the next, Ocean Fish, then the next maybe Water Fowl. Something like that, but all the same brand, TotW. My dogs do spectacularly on it.


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryker eats Spot's Stew by Halo mixed with cooked chicken, veggies, and brown rice. He loves peas. And spaghetti. He's such a weird little guy.

We like Spot's Stew because it's affordable, has no 'meal' or 'by-products' and Ryker will actually eat it. You can *see* the vegetables in the bag. That's always comforting.

Also, Spot's Stew has 28% Crude Protein. It's not as high as some other famous brands, but for us that worked. We were feeding Ryker and Mya (my mom's Shih-Poo) Blue Buffalo Wilderness for Small Breed and Mya was diagnosed with Struvite stones. So we backed off a bit on the high protein food because the dogs get a decent amount of protein-packed snacks and treats.

Good luck.


----------



## Nova (Mar 11, 2012)

I've used Halo before and it's pretty good stuff! Definitely worth the buy. I believe they (as well as a few other brands) use human-grade foods, so that is a plus. 

Blue Buffalo I've never fed personally, but my sister has and hers didn't do too well on it, so she switched to TotW.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

TIP: Sign up online at NV under every edress u have. They send coupons often


----------

